
U.S. military bought over $20M of counterfeit military gear made in China - microwavecamera
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-air-force/2019/05/30/dod-bought-phony-military-gear-made-in-china-including-counter-night-vision-clothing-that-didnt-actually-work/
======
foxyv
Summary: The military bought the gear from a domestic supplier that sourced
the gear illegally from China (Not an approved country for military supplies)
and the gear was garbage too.

------
masonic

      between January 2013 and October 2018
    

72% of that timespan was during the prior administration

~~~
cafard
Quite. But I see no allusion to either administration in the story. President
Trump is named twice in headlines for unrelated stories on the right sidebar.

